# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΛΥΧΝΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ

## tzitzikas

Θελω να ρωτησω το εξης. αν σε τελικη βαθμιδα σε πομπο ΑΜ (813) παραγω την αρνητικη ταση του οδηγου με τροφοδοτικο αρνητικης τασης και οχι με αυτοπολωση διασφαλιζω το να μην παθει τιποτα η 813 σε περιπτωση που μεινει χωρις οδηγηση αλλα και σε περιπτωση που κοπει το ρευμα και επανελθει υψηλη ταση στην ανοδο χωρις να εχουν ζεσταθει τα νηματα? αν ναι θα ηθελα οποιος εχει να φορτωσει ενα σχεδια αρνητικης τασης τροφοδοτικου που να βγαζει -160 βολτ. διαθετω εναν μετασχηματιστη στα 150 βολτ . θα ηθελα να αποφυγω να χρησιμοποιησω σταθεροποιητρια λυχνια ΟΑ2. ευχαριστω.

----------


## golf

καλησπερα ,  μπωρεις  να  βαλεισ  ενα  τρανζιστορ  BU 508  με  zener . θα σου  στειλω  σχεδιο.  λιγη  υπομονη....

----------


## golf

ΑΥΤΟ   ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ!

----------

nick_f (22-10-15)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο σταθεροποιητής πόλωσης πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητα απορρόφησης (και όχι μόνο παροχής) ρεύματος. Όταν το ρεύμα πλέγματος ρέει, η φορά των ηλεκτρονίων είναι από το οδηγό πλέγμα προς τη γη, οπότε ο σταθεροποιητής τάσης σειράς είναι ακατάλληλος, εκτός αν παραλληλίζεται με μια πολύ μικρή αντίσταση. Ο σειριακός σταθεροποιητής δεν έχει δυνατότατα απορρόφησης ρεύματος. Αυτή τη δυνατότητα έχει η λυχνία αερίου ή η δίοδος ζένερ (παράλληλος σταθεροποιητής). Επειδή δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα δίοδος ζένερ με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά, η καλύτερη λύση είναι το κύκλωμα ενισχυμένης ζένερ. Το κυκλωματάκι παρακάτω το έχω κατασκευάσει σε πολλές παραλλαγές για διάφορες τάσεις. Η αντίσταση 10 kΩ χρειάζεται ίσα-ίσα για να κρατά το κύκλωμα σε λειτουργία και μπορεί να αυξηθεί σε 22kΩ. Το ρεύμα πλέγματος περνά από το τρανζίστορ υφηλής τάσης και η τάση κρατιέται σταθερή. Αν δεν βρεις ζένερ 150V μπορείς να συνδέσεις δυο σε σειρά. Η ισχύς της ζένερ μπορεί να είναι 1-3W.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ο σταθεροποιητής πόλωσης πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητα απορρόφησης (και όχι μόνο παροχής) ρεύματος. Όταν το ρεύμα πλέγματος ρέει, η φορά των ηλεκτρονίων είναι από το οδηγό πλέγμα προς τη γη, οπότε ο σταθεροποιητής τάσης σειράς είναι ακατάλληλος, εκτός αν παραλληλίζεται με μια πολύ μικρή αντίσταση. Ο σειριακός σταθεροποιητής δεν έχει δυνατότατα απορρόφησης ρεύματος. Αυτή τη δυνατότητα έχει η λυχνία αερίου ή η δίοδος ζένερ (παράλληλος σταθεροποιητής). Επειδή δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα δίοδος ζένερ με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά, η καλύτερη λύση είναι το κύκλωμα ενισχυμένης ζένερ. Το κυκλωματάκι παρακάτω το έχω κατασκευάσει σε πολλές παραλλαγές για διάφορες τάσεις. Η αντίσταση 10 kΩ χρειάζεται ίσα-ίσα για να κρατά το κύκλωμα σε λειτουργία και μπορεί να αυξηθεί σε 22kΩ. Το ρεύμα πλέγματος περνά από το τρανζίστορ υφηλής τάσης και η τάση κρατιέται σταθερή. Αν δεν βρεις ζένερ 150V μπορείς να συνδέσεις δυο σε σειρά. Η ισχύς της ζένερ μπορεί να είναι 1-3W.



Τρελός Επιστήμονας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τα εξης για το κυκλωμα σου:
1) Μπορεί η τάση εισόδου να είναι μεγαλυτερη απο 200 βολτ? αν ναι χρειάζεται να κανω αλλαγες στην αντίσταση?
2) θα μπορούσα να βάλω μερικες ζενερ σε σειρα ωστε να εχω ακριβως -160 βολτ?
3) για να παραγω απο το μετασχηματιστη την αρνητικη ταση , εβαζα μια διοδο ανορθωσης αναστροφα και μετα παράλληλα εναν ηλεκτρολητικο πυκνωτη με το - στην ανοδο της διοδου και το +γειωμενο (γειωμενο στο κουτι θα ειναι και το αλλο ποδι του Μ/Σ) . εχεις να προτείνεις καποια τιμή για αυτον τον πυκνωτη η ακομα και καποιο καλυτερο κυκλωμα ?
4) το τρανζιστορ στο κύκλωμα βρίσκεται ευκολα?
5) εχει καποιο οριο το κυκλωμα στο παρεχομενο ρεύμα η εξαρτάται απο τον Μ.Σ αποκλειστικα?
6) τελος αν προσθεσω αυτο το τροφοδοτικο θα  προστατευει  την 813 σε περιπτωσεις που διακοπει η οδηγηση?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

1. Η αρνητική τάση μπορεί να είναι και μεγαλύτερη από 200V. Το ρεύμα που τραβάει η αντίσταση δεν χρειάζεται να είναι μεγάλο. Μπορεί να είναι ο,τιδήποτε πάνω από 1mA. Καλό είναι να μεγαλώσεις την αντίσταση για να μη ζεσταίνεται.
2. Μπορείς να κάνεις οποιονδήποτε συνδυασμό  θέλεις με ζένερ σε σειρά.
3. Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι καλύτερο από μια ανόρθωση ημικύματος, ο πυκνωτής μπορεί να είναι πχ 50μF.
4. Το τρανζίστορ είναι κοινό και χρησιμοποιείται σε τηλεοράσεις. Μπορείς να βάλεις και 2 όμοια τρανζίστορς σε συνδεσμολογία darlington για καλύτερη λειτουργία γιατί δεν έχουν μεγάλη ενίσχυση ρεύματος, γύρω στο 10-15 το καθένα.
5. Το κύκλωμα δίνει ρεύμα μόνον αν τοποθετηθεί κάποιος καταναλωτής παράλληλα με την έξοδο (αντίσταση). Σε κυκλώματα πόλωσης σε τάξη C το κύκλωμα απορροφά ρεύμα κρατώντας την τάση σταθερή, δεν παρέχει ρεύμα. Γι' αυτό το λόγο έγραψα προηγουμένως ότι το ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να είναι το ελάχιστο δυνατό.
6. Βεβαίως θα προστατεύει τη λυχνία γιατί, χωρίς ισχύ οδήγησης, η λυχνία θα είναι πολωμένη πάντα στο σημείο αποκοπής.
7. Καλό είναι να πολώσεις τη λυχνία ακριβώς στο σημείο αποκοπής για λόγους προστασίας  (πχ στα -100V) και η υπόλοιπη τάση να προέρχεται από μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την αρνητική πόλωση (πχ 5kΩ, η τιμή δεν είναι τυχαία αλλά ανταποκρίνεται στη λειτουργία της 813 με προδιαγραφές CCS). Σε περίπτωση διακύμανσης της ισχύος οδήγησης, η λυχνία αυτορρυθμίζεται με αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## tzitzikas

θα μπορουσα να βαλω ζενερ 100 βολτ με εισοδο τασης στο κυκλωμα περιπου -220 βολτ και μια αντισταση π.χ 4,7 κΩ σειρα με το - της τασης στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου ωστε με 13-14 ma στο πλεγμα να εχω τα -160 βολτ?φανταζομαι θα βριεσκεται στο εμποριο ευκολα το τρανζιστορ Τρελός Επιστήμονας? ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Είναι ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα λες. Το τρανζίστορ βρίσκεται εύκολα στην Αθήνα, στην περιοχή σου δεν γνωρίζω αλλά μάλλον και εκεί θα υπάρχει. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις και Mosfet, αν κάνεις την κατάλληλη μετατροπή. Δοκίμασέ το όμως πρώτα έτσι και βλέπεις. Επίσης θα σου συνιστούσα οπωσδήποτε να αγοράσεις δύο BU508 και να τα συνδέσεις ως darlington (ο εκπομπός του πρώτου στη βάση του επόμενου και οι δύο συλλέκτες μαζί) για να έχεις καλύτερη ενίσχυση. Τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές φορές σε κυκλώματα ενισχυτών με λάμπες για σταθεροποίηση τάσης με το δικό μου κύκλωμα αλλά και με το κύκλωμα του golf. Επίσης, το τρανζίστορ χρειάζεται ψύκτρα, αλλά, αυτό νομίζω πως το καταλαβαίνει εύκολα ο καθένας.

----------


## tzitzikas

οκ thanks. κατι τελευταιο το ΑF στο τελος του του τυπου του τρανζιστορ λεει κατι για τα χαρακτηριστικα του , δηλαδη πρεπει να βτω οποσδηποτε αυτο η ζηταω απλα  ΒU508. θα μπορουσε με καποια τροποποιηση να γινει μεταβλητης τασης χωρις να χρειαζεται να αλλαζω ζενερ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το ΑF είναι πλαστικό, δεν χρειάζεται μονωτική μίκα και έχει δίοδο προστασία από ανάστροφη τάση εκπομπού - συλλέκτη.

----------


## ReFas

Πάντως σε βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης με λυχνία σε τάξη C και διαμόρφωση ανόδου δε συνιστάται αρνητική τάση στα οδηγά απο τροφοδοτικό (για λόγους κατανάλωσης ισχύος του οδηγού αλλά και ποσοστού διαμόρφωσης).

Η πρακτική είναι αρνητική τάση απο αντίσταση, και για προστασία σε περίπτωση που η οδήγηση πέσει κάτω απο ένα όριο, ενεργοποίηση  ρελε που κλίνει την υψηλη και σκριν αν υπάρχει.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αγαπητέ Τ.Ε., μία ερώτηση: στο ανωτέρω κύκλωμα που παρουσιάζεις, μπορεί κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει αντί του BU508AF, το τρανζίστορ BU208A? Ρωτάω γιατί το έχω ήδη και σκεφτόμουν αν θα μπορούσα να το χρησιμοποιήσω κατευθείαν στο κύκλωμα. Μήπως χρειάζονται τίποτε τροποποιήσεις στην ανωτέρω κυκλωματική διάταξη ή μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω κατευθείαν το BU508AF με το  BU208A? 
Επίσης μία άλλη ερώτηση: αν θέλω άλλη αρνητική τάση πχ -90V, τότε το μόνο που αλλάζω είναι η Zener και βάζω Zener για -90V?
Χρησιμοποιώ για αρνητική τάση το κύκλωμα με πολλές παράλληλες Zener ισχύος 5W η κάθε μία, ούτως ώστε να πετύχω μία Zener συνολικής ισχύος 25W (για να μην ζεσταίνεται η Zener-αν ήταν μία των 5W). Το σχετικό link για το τροφοδοτικό είναι το εξής http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...r=asc&start=60 
Θα ηθελα τη γνώμη σου επίσης και για τη σταθεροποίηση που κάνω στη θετική τάση για την ταλάντωση και την buffer με το BU208 (στο ίδιο σχέδιο).

----------


## tzitzikas

> Πάντως σε βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης με λυχνία σε τάξη C και διαμόρφωση ανόδου δε συνιστάται αρνητική τάση στα οδηγά απο τροφοδοτικό (για λόγους κατανάλωσης ισχύος του οδηγού αλλά και ποσοστού διαμόρφωσης).
> 
> Η πρακτική είναι αρνητική τάση απο αντίσταση, και για προστασία σε περίπτωση που η οδήγηση πέσει κάτω απο ένα όριο, ενεργοποίηση  ρελε που κλίνει την υψηλη και σκριν αν υπάρχει.



καλησπερα. οταν λες λογους καταναλωσεις ισχυος απο οδηγο τι επιπτωσεις μπορει να εχει αυτο στην λυχνια περα απο την καταναλωση? και στο ποσοστο διαμορφωσης ειναι μεγαλο το προβλημα?

----------


## ReFas

Απλά το οδηγό πλέγμα καταναλώνει περισσότερη ισχύ αν πολώνεται με σταθερή τάση ... αυτό ξέρω ... τώρα αν η λυχνία "πέφτει" πιο γρήγορα, αν παθαίνει τίποτα η οχι.. δεν το ξέρω.
Πιθανόν αυτο να ηταν το αντικείμενο κάποιας διατριβής τη δεκαετια του 1930 (θα κοιτάξω απο περιέργεια τωρα που το λεω κάποια στιγμή σε όσες δημοσιεύσεις έχω απο το τότε IRE τωρινό ΙΕΕΕ) αλλά στο 2010 που είμαστε κοντα.. 

Για τη διαμόρφωση, παίζει ρόλο οταν διαμορφώνεις σε μεγάλα ποσοστά, δηλαδη 75% η και παραπάνω, (οχι το 100% που λέμε οι πειρατές όταν στη πραγματικότητα είναι ούτε 60%) βοηθάει στο να μπορέσει να πιάσει μεγαλύτερες κορυφές χωρίς να συμπιέζονται...λεπτομέρειες ίσως αλλα έτσι είναι.
Αν ψάξεις και βρείς σχέδια απο κανονικούς πομπούς και όχι του ποπ22 αλλα απο πομπους μεσαίων της Gate, Collins, Bauer, Rca κτλ τουλάχιστον όσα έχω δει εγω δεν βάζουν σκέτη αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό....

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν είναι σωστό να έχουμε σκέτη αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό αλλά μέσω αντίστασης, όπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως. Αν θέλουμε σταθερή πόλωση για λόγους προστασίας, αυτή πρέπει να είναι όση χρειάζεται για να είναι η λυχνία κοντά στην αποκοπή και η υπόλοιπη να παράγεται από αντίσταση σε σειρά. Στην περίπτωση πχ μιας 813 στα 1600V σε τάξη Γ χρειάζονται -160V. Μπορούμε να δώσουμε -80... -100V με σταθερή τάση και τα υπόλοιπα με αντίσταση. Όταν υπάρχει αντίσταση διαφυγής πλέγματος, η λυχνία αυτορρυθμίζεται (αν πέσει λίγο η τάση RF από την οδήγηση, μειώνεται λίγο η αρνητική πόλωση και αυξάνεται λίγο το ανοδικό ρεύμα) και έτσι η λειτουργία αυτοπροσαρμόζεται για μικρές μεταβολές της ισχύος οδήγησης. Το κύκλωμα της παραγωγής τάσης πόλωσης πρέπει να έχει πολύ μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση και δυνατότητα απορρόφησης ρεύματος (current sink). Δεν είναι κατάλληλα τα κυκλώματα με ποτενσιόμετρο ή με σειριακό σταθεροποιητή (source) εκτός και αν παραλληλίζονται με μια μικρή αντίσταση (μιλώ εκ πείρας). Το στοιχείο σταθεροποίησης πρέπει να έχει χαρακτηριστική καμπύλη σαν τη δίοδο αερίου ή σαν τη δίοδο zener. Επίσης, όταν έχουμε πόλωση με σταθερή τάση (έστω και εν μέρει), πρέπει να ρυθμίζουμε με πολύ προσοχή την ισχύ οδήγησης, λόγω της μειωμένης αυτορρύθμισης του κυκλώματος. Ο υπολογισμός και η κατασκευή ενός απόλυτα σωστού πομπού ΔΕΝ είναι εύκολη υπόθεση!

----------


## phoenix_2007

Φίλε Τ.Ε. αν γίνεται, δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ μία απάντηση στο ανωτέρω post που έχω γράψει. Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σου...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε Phoenix όσα λες είναι σωστά. Το BU508 έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το BU508AF και μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Απλώς το AF μου φαίνεται πιο βολικό διότι δεν έχει μεταλλική πλάτη και δεν χρειάζεται μονωτικό. Αλλάζοντας τη zener, παίρνεις οποιαδήποτε τάση θέλεις. Υπολογίζεις την αντίσταση για μερικά μιλλιαμπέρ ρεύματος ώστε να είναι σε λειτουργία και ά κρατά σταθερή τάση. Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η οδήγηση, το ρεύμα πλέγματος προστίθεται στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας του κυκλώματος και το ολικό ρεύμα μέσα από το τρανζίστορ αυξάνεται. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για ενισχυμένη zener, όπως αναφέρεται στη βιβλιογραφία. Σχετικά με το κύκλωμα σειριακής σταθεροποίησης θετικής τάσης, είναι επίσης σωστό και δουλεύει κανονικά. Και εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιες φορές κύκλωμα θετικής τάσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις MOSFETS υψηλής τάσης αν αλλάξεις ελαφρά τη συνδεσμολογία αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Εγώ προτιμώ να συνδέω δυο 508 σε κύκλωμα darlington διότι παρουσιάζουν μικρή ενίσχυση ρεύματος, της τάξης του 10-15 περίπου, όπως και σχεδόν όλα τα τρανζίστορ οριζόντιας σάρωσης. Μη χρησιμοποιείς το BU208, είναι πολύ παλιό και ξεπερασμένο, υπάρχουν πιο ανθεκτικά τρανζίστορ πλέον σαν το 508 και κάποια αντίστοιχα. Υπόψη ότι έχω πια πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με αυτά. Τα έχω σχεδόν παρατήσει...

----------


## dovegroup

> Φίλε Phoenix όσα λες είναι σωστά. Το BU508 έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το BU508AF και μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Απλώς το AF μου φαίνεται πιο βολικό διότι δεν έχει μεταλλική πλάτη και δεν χρειάζεται μονωτικό. Αλλάζοντας τη zener, παίρνεις οποιαδήποτε τάση θέλεις. Υπολογίζεις την αντίσταση για μερικά μιλλιαμπέρ ρεύματος ώστε να είναι σε λειτουργία και ά κρατά σταθερή τάση. Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η οδήγηση, το ρεύμα πλέγματος προστίθεται στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας του κυκλώματος και το ολικό ρεύμα μέσα από το τρανζίστορ αυξάνεται. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για ενισχυμένη zener, όπως αναφέρεται στη βιβλιογραφία. Σχετικά με το κύκλωμα σειριακής σταθεροποίησης θετικής τάσης, είναι επίσης σωστό και δουλεύει κανονικά. Και εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιες φορές κύκλωμα θετικής τάσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις MOSFETS υψηλής τάσης αν αλλάξεις ελαφρά τη συνδεσμολογία αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Εγώ προτιμώ να συνδέω δυο 508 σε κύκλωμα darlington διότι παρουσιάζουν μικρή ενίσχυση ρεύματος, της τάξης του 10-15 περίπου, όπως και σχεδόν όλα τα τρανζίστορ οριζόντιας σάρωσης. Μη χρησιμοποιείς το BU208, είναι πολύ παλιό και ξεπερασμένο, υπάρχουν πιο ανθεκτικά τρανζίστορ πλέον σαν το 508 και κάποια αντίστοιχα. Υπόψη ότι έχω πια πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με αυτά. Τα έχω σχεδόν παρατήσει...



Πολύ ωραία όλα.
Να συμπληρώσω πως η σημαντική διαφορά των BU508 & BU508AF είναι Total Power Dissipation  125W & 35W αντίστοιχα, στις συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές αν τα ρεύματα και συνεπώς και η ισχύ είναι μικρή μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το AF.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ το BU508-DW έστω και μονωμένο με μίκα ή silicon rubber για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής του κρυστάλλου, στις δυνατές συγκινήσεις!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

Eυχαριστώ Τ.Ε. για την κατατοπιστική απάντησή σου. Να'σαι καλά!
Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## tzitzikas

> Φίλε Phoenix όσα λες είναι σωστά. Το BU508 έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με το BU508AF και μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Απλώς το AF μου φαίνεται πιο βολικό διότι δεν έχει μεταλλική πλάτη και δεν χρειάζεται μονωτικό. Αλλάζοντας τη zener, παίρνεις οποιαδήποτε τάση θέλεις. Υπολογίζεις την αντίσταση για μερικά μιλλιαμπέρ ρεύματος ώστε να είναι σε λειτουργία και ά κρατά σταθερή τάση. Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η οδήγηση, το ρεύμα πλέγματος προστίθεται στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας του κυκλώματος και το ολικό ρεύμα μέσα από το τρανζίστορ αυξάνεται. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για ενισχυμένη zener, όπως αναφέρεται στη βιβλιογραφία. Σχετικά με το κύκλωμα σειριακής σταθεροποίησης θετικής τάσης, είναι επίσης σωστό και δουλεύει κανονικά. Και εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιες φορές κύκλωμα θετικής τάσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις MOSFETS υψηλής τάσης αν αλλάξεις ελαφρά τη συνδεσμολογία αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Εγώ προτιμώ να συνδέω δυο 508 σε κύκλωμα darlington διότι παρουσιάζουν μικρή ενίσχυση ρεύματος, της τάξης του 10-15 περίπου, όπως και σχεδόν όλα τα τρανζίστορ οριζόντιας σάρωσης. Μη χρησιμοποιείς το BU208, είναι πολύ παλιό και ξεπερασμένο, υπάρχουν πιο ανθεκτικά τρανζίστορ πλέον σαν το 508 και κάποια αντίστοιχα. Υπόψη ότι έχω πια πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με αυτά. Τα έχω σχεδόν παρατήσει...



μιλας για την αντισταση που μπενει σε σειρα με την αρνητικη ταση , ωστε να εχεις την επιθυμητη ταση η την αντισταση του κυκλωματος του τροφοδοτικου? για αυτη την αντισταση του κυκλωματος ποια ειναι η βελτιστη τιμη σε σχεση παντα βεβαια με την επιθυμητη ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου?

----------


## geronimo

ΠΩ, ΠΩ, που το ξέθαψα το θέμα θα μου πείτε τώρα ε μετά από 7 χρόνια.....
επειδή όμως δεν βρίσκω το ΒU 508 AF  για το εν λόγω θέμα μπορώ να βάλω το S2000N ?

----------


## p.gabr

Γρήγορη θες τα αρνητικά για απλή προστασία η για λειτουργία CW

  Εγώ προτείνω απλό ποτενσιομετρο σύρματος η κάτι άλλο που εδώ αναφερω

.......Clamper ......

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=58444&page=2

----------


## geronimo

Γειά σου Παναγιώτη...πιστεύω να είσαι καλά φίλε.Είδα το κυκλωματάκι του Δημήτρη τυχαία (μετά απο 7 χρόνια!!!!!!)καλά μη με δέρνετε, και είπα να το υλοποιήσω σε ένα linear HF που έχω με την srl 459.Δέν βρήκα όμως το BU 508 AF.
Υ.Γ Κάπου έχω μια ασπρόμαυρη tv στην αποθήκη.....

----------


## p.gabr

Βρε ζηλιάρη του "Αμερικανού " το μηχάνημα ζηλεψες;;;
Δεν σου φτάνει το δικό σου

----------


## sotron1

> Γειά σου Παναγιώτη...πιστεύω να είσαι καλά φίλε.Είδα το κυκλωματάκι του Δημήτρη τυχαία (μετά απο 7 χρόνια!!!!!!)καλά μη με δέρνετε, και είπα να το υλοποιήσω σε ένα linear HF που έχω με την srl 459.Δέν βρήκα όμως το BU 508 AF.
> Υ.Γ Κάπου έχω μια ασπρόμαυρη tv στην αποθήκη.....



Εδώ υπάρχουν, μια χαρά

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4466703/BU508AF.html

----------


## xenyhtis

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο δοκιμασμένο σχεδιο για σταθεροποίηση τάσης 750v.
Έχω το τρανζίστορ BU508AF.
Τό ρεύμα είναι μικρό κάποια λίγα ma.

θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για σκρην στην λυχνία 4-400 σε τάξη ΑΒ1.

----------

